
Intro to graph compression techniques for in-memory graph computation (2015) [pdf] - usgroup
https://www.cs.umd.edu/sites/default/files/scholarly_papers/Chavan.pdf
======
anonetal
This appears to be a paper written for satisfying a CS Master's degree
requirement. If you are looking for a survey on this topic, this is probably a
better starting point:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1504.00616](https://arxiv.org/abs/1504.00616)

~~~
zitterbewegung
The authors website says they are studying for a PhD. Could it be their PhD
thesis?
[http://www.cs.umd.edu/~amitc/publications.html](http://www.cs.umd.edu/~amitc/publications.html)

~~~
munin
That program has a requirement for writing a "scholarly paper" described here:
[http://www.cs.umd.edu/grad/policy-manual#7.2.MS-nonthesis-
re...](http://www.cs.umd.edu/grad/policy-manual#7.2.MS-nonthesis-requirements)

This was most likely done to satisfy that requirement to earn a MS "along the
way" to a PhD.

------
fermigier
When was this written?

I personally hate non-dated preprints or technical reports. Only way to guess
is to use max(date(ppaper) for paper in references), which may or may not be
close the the actual date of writing.

~~~
phreeza
Creation-Date of the PDF is 2 Dec 2015, 17:18

------
vinitagr
Thanks

